# Hello



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

HI ALL ..New here , i'll start off by letting you all know that i've been shooting Trap on and off for a while , i really love to shoot and can hit just about anything they throw in the air , never tried sporting clays or skeet , i bought a used beretta 682 gold trap (and i have to say it's the most awsome gun , but i had to sell it ) So here's my question

If one were to use a trap gun for skeet or sporting clays would the shooting score suffer and why?

I'd like to give them a try and i'm about to buy a new shotgun and would like some advice on what i should buy , unfortunatley i can't aford the DT 10 Trap .

What would be a perfect all around gun? (keep in mind i love O/U)


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Price limitations?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Hangman,

On some of the stations you would be ok shooting Sporting Clays with a trap gun, especially with the rising targets. But on the whole you would be handicapping yourself, the same holds true for Skeet only in a differen't way, and that way is that the trap guns move to slow for any good consistent scores. Trapshooting requires you to be very deliberate in your shooting style. You get some hard rights and lefts but the bulk of the shots are all going away from you.

In Skeet they are coming at you, going away from you, going over your head and many broadside shots as well. This is where you want a firearm that is very responsive in your hands! A good choice for both Sporting Clays and Skeet in a semi auto would be one with a 26 inch barrel. If your a pump gun man the same holds true, 26 inches is a very good choice in barrel length. As for make and model that is up to you. If you go with an over & under I would go with 30 inch barrels.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

driggy said:


> Price limitations?


6 K Max


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob Aronsohn said:


> Hello Hangman,
> 
> On some of the stations you would be ok shooting Sporting Clays with a trap gun, especially with the rising targets. But on the whole you would be handicapping yourself, the same holds true for Skeet only in a differen't way, and that way is that the trap guns move to slow for any good consistent scores. Trapshooting requires you to be very deliberate in your shooting style. You get some hard rights and lefts but the bulk of the shots are all going away from you.
> 
> ...


Thank You BOB.........However i am a O/U lover and i did own a Benelli Cordoba , the worst $ 1,500 dollar mistake i ever had.
For those of you who are thinking of buying one , my impression of it is that it is a horrible gun , it kicks like a horse , It Jamed on me the first day of shooting it 5 times (Never Again)....Is there a specific O/U that you'd recomend ?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

With 6k to spend, you've got a TON of options. Get out there to the stores and hold as many as you possibly can to see what you like and what fits. When you find one that you like the look and feel of, and that fits well, you'll know you've found the right one. Every guy has his own little fetish when it comes to shotguns so I'll make broad suggestions so you can fulfill it. :lol: Mine is SKB's. I absolutely love the lines on their receivers.

As far as manufacturers go, your price range is high enough that you can get away from the mainstream brands if you want, which I would suggest. Browning, SKB, Weatherby, Franchi, and Perazzi all get my vote for the best O/U's in that range. I would say that it's be impossible to go wrong with one of those brands given that it fits you well. I left out Beretta because everyone and their brother has one, and I just find it hard to be proud of a shotgun just like everyone elses. Just my opinion, so take it for what it's worth.

I might suggest setting aside a bit of that money so that you can have the gun modified (LOP, comb height, etc.) so that it fits you better if need be.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Hangman,

The Browning Citori is a very tough O/U and is very well priced. I don't know if they still make that model or not but it was a good one. The model 3200 O/U Remington was another tough work horse but you will have to get one second hand, but that is fine as long as you have a gunsmith (a good one) check it out "before" you buy it. Stay away from the old Winchester model 101's because they kick like a mule. Get a good sporting clay recoil pad put on the butt stock and that will help in the recoil department.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I was in the same position 2 years ago. I was looking at used K80s and Kolars. Blaser came out with the F3 and I liked the way they did their homework. The quality and features they put into it convinced me this was the way to go. I got one and haven't looked back since. Rifle like mechanical triggers, tolerances so tight you don't need a gunsmith if you change parts, adjustable weights in the buttstock to set balance, and of course German quality. With the gun I took B champion last year in Alaska and almost won the western zone in B, got sick the last day and lost out to first by one bird. This year I was A champ with a score that would have taken AA. Needless to say, I like this gun.

Caesar Guerini also makes an exceptional gun for the money.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys (and gals)...I've done some research on the models that you have sugested and so far here's what i foud out and considered.

JOHNSONA ...I took a look at all of the brands you have mentioned and came to the conclusion that Perazzi is out of price range (even used ).
The SKB's are reasonable in price and i have found some that i'll have to look at closer ...(a very good consideration  )

Franchi ...Wasn't inpressed with their selection (but still worth looking at )

Weatherby....Years ago i had a ORION , great gun i could hit anything with it even charcoal briketts , ritz crackers , double rabits it acctually was better than the Beretta , i'll be looking in on them to see if they have improved some things (Left handed shooter here and back then they were not offering left Cast Off)

Browning ...found some good models i'll have to look at .

DRIGGY ....Wow you sound like a very accomplished Shooter , unfortunatley the K80's, Kolars , F3's are way out of my price range (as i am looking to buy new ...not used).


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

A basic F3 is around 5K. A Caesar Guerini Magnus will be in the mid 3K area. Talk to Wes Lang to see about the availability of cast on stocks for them. I have a friend who is left handed and loves the SKB's because they are nuetral cast. He used to shoot a 785 but has switched to a 85TSS with upgraded wood.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks DRIGGY.....I've been douning a lot of searching , reading posts on froums all over the place and narrowed it down to SKBTSS Skeet 30" barrels, or should i go with a 28"?.....I figured i'd still be able to shoot Sporting Clays too without the score suffering (as oposed to buying the trap model)

Evryone has nothing but good things to say about it and the price leaves me with a good amount of exta dough to pay for fitting , amo, lessons ect...... It's time to hit the stores to feel them out better .

Thanks All 
Cheers


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Ah, I'm jealous. :lol:

If you were going to be shooting more skeet than trap I'd probably go with a 28" barrel. Personally I really like 30" for trap and upland hunting, but I find it a bit too long for the quick movements of skeet. Then again, I've only shot skeet a few times, so take the advice for what it's worth. :lol:

Are you looking at getting an adjustable comb or ports?

Let us know if you get it!


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

johnsona said:


> Are you looking at getting an adjustable comb or ports?
> 
> Let us know if you get it!


That's a very good question , in fact i don't know .

What would be the advantage of an Adjustable Comb..?...Or Ports Vrs Back Boaring..?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

An adjustable comb would just make it easier to fit the gun to you should you need it higher or lower, rather than having to take it to a gunsmith and have him shave the comb down.

Barrel porting can reduce perceived recoil and reduce muzzle lift when you fire.

Back-boring helps reduce recoil as well. I believe the SKB site says that all 85TSS Skeet models are back-bored.

Check out the details here: http://www.skbshotguns.com/over-and-under/skeet/skeet.php

Also some interesting stuff here: http://www.shotgunreport.com/TechTech/TechnicalTracts/ConesBores.html


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the links , very good information , as far as porting it is a good idea . About adjustable Combs i'm not sure about that option untill i go with a more experianced fella to the gun shop and he can let me know how to check to make sure it fits.

Got to admit i do like the Montecarlo look , my old Beretta had it and i loved it , been douing some digging and found this SKB model 885 Trap& Skeet (wish they still made it)...It's a beauty


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Hang man, where are you located? If it is the Dakotas or somewhere close to Nebraska, it will be a reasonable drive to Omaha to SKB where you can pick out your stock in person. Adjustable is definitely the way to go, especially given your not sure on gun fit. I've found that all porting does is make more noise. A well fitted gun and backboring have more impact on recoil than porting. 30" barrels are now the norm in skeet. 32-34" are now being used in sporting and trap. A sporting configuration is the most flexible style of gun. If hunting is a possibility a good compromise is a 28-30" barrel.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey DRIGGY , I'm located in the Chicago Suburbs and shoot at a place called Maywood Sportmans Club.

That is a good idea , i'm trying to find a dealer near by though with a Gun Smith that can advise on evrything before making the final purchase.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

wwoaaahh.....I found the perfect dealer , he he he


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hangman,are you still in the market? 6k can buy you alot of gun or even a good used combo like a perazzi mx3 or mx8.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

snow said:


> Hangman,are you still in the market? 6k can buy you alot of gun or even a good used combo like a perazzi mx3 or mx8.


Yes still in the market , however i'm looking to buy new .

I really wish it was possible to test these guns before buying , i've been lurking around the club and asking people who own guns like these if i could shoot a round of sporting clays to see how it handles ...But most will not let me shoot their 7k guns .

Merry Christmas to you all....


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

I can tell you that if you want to compete and be a serious contender you won't be able to use just one gun,in trap most of the best will shoot "combo's" the old saying "beware of the man with one gun" applies here,once your gun fits correctly you'll be set for all 3 events and most gunners like a "hi-shooting gun" somewhere inbetween 70/30 amd 100%,sporting clay shooters like more flat shooting guns or field guns 50/50 or 60/40%

I tried making a trap gun out of a "browning sporting clay" citroi,justified the purchase in my mind because it had a 3" chamber (backup for hunting),little did I know what I was in for,then came gun modifcation,length of pull (LOP),then trigger pull weight and POI (POINT OF IMPACT) and mercury recoil reducers,all worked well but it was'nt enough,then came the mx2000 combo and clinics from some of the best trap shooters in the world,one thing is certain,you need deep pockets to contend in this sport.

~Also keep in mind you'll get alot of info from the local club guys,take this info with a grain of salt unless they are proven shooters because it can/will mess what you know up,few people have/know the art of teaching.

Heck I shoot with the best double shooter in the country Eric Munson,he has a 99+ average in doubles and would'nt even think of teaching,I tried everything to get him to open up~nothin doing 

I've been in sports my whole life and one thing is forsure,the pro's know something we don't,thats who you listen to.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Very good advice Snow , i should add that i have done Trap with a 100% singles and 48/50 doubles avrege(with the best score 50/50) , but it started to get a little boring after a while.

I have shot one round of Sporting Clays at a different club with a rented Weatherby Orion and scored 89/100 and i really liked the different stations (way more fun), also skeet i haven't done yet but would love to do that too , this is the reason i am seriuosley considering the SKB skeet model , it should allow for good all aroud gun untill it's time to buy a gun for evry specific style of shooting...

You sound like you've been aroud the block a few times and know your stuff , any advice is greatly apreciated :beer:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

hang man,

Sounds like your a natural,48/50 is a great score even for a AA shooter  Eric's 99+ average is from last summer and over 10k double targets and his best run was 450 straight before he dropped one,amazing...

Every one has their opinion on guns,mostly the trap shooters chime in.As you climb the success ladder (trap)you can put SKB,Browning and Beretta in one basket,I know few shooters that stuck with thier SKB for various reasons.

Barrel length is something to think about,more and more sporting clay shooters (competition) are going to longer barrels up to 32"s for a better "site plane" and smoother gun movement to the target and the skeet shooters are still hanging in there with short barrels for the quickness.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you Snow

Good information , though my scores were not in competition , i'm sure the numbers would change when pressure is added .

Barrel length 30" seams like a good choice ....I have owned a Beretta 682 gold (bought used) it had 29 1/2 " barrels and it felt perfect (for trap) ...but the problem was the gun would delay fire sometimes and didn't want to mess with it if i were to get into competitive shooting so i sold it.

That is the reason for wanting to buy New , as far as a perticular gun the F3 would be my first choice , however i'd like to shoot all styles of clays before deciding to compeat in just one , and yes i know about the deap pockets , used to shoot 1,000 rounds per weekend, since i started to Hang Glide i started to stray from shooting for financial reasons yet that desire to shoot is still there and wouldn't mind giving competative shooting a try .

Though it most likeley takes compleat dedication to be a sucessfull comp shooter you have to start someplace and this new gun is just that ...

Mind if i ask.. For a sucessfull shooter is it possible to make a living compeating?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hang man,

Cash rewards are slim and only a few have earned a living at the shooting game,guys that make the money are proven shooters and do clinics nation wide,Leo Harrison,Harlan Campbel,Phil Kiner and Ricky Marshall are the few that make good money at this game and are consistant winners at the Big shoots.

You know a good place to find a good deal on a competition shotgun is the Grand American,here you have venders and shops that will let you shoot different makes and models and you'll have the best gunsmiths and gun fitters from around the country.

What seperates a "good gunsmith" from just a "gunsmith" is that the good gunsmith is a shooter and a darn good shooter.He'll know what it takes to trick your gun up to help you pickup those extra targets.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Du has regional outdoor days with vendors allowing trial of there product, including gun manufacturers. It was usually in Osh Kosh, but I heard it is moving, but don't know where. Rumors are in IL somewhere this year. By the way the Weatherby you shot is basically a SKB with nicer wood. There should be great deals out there now as Weatherby is going to Fausti for their O/Us. Alot of stores will be clearing out the old inventory.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW ...I really forgot about this thread but never the less i present to you my new SKB 85tss 12 ga 28" barrels with extended comp choke tubes

I didn't go with the better wood , they wanted an additional $1,000 for that , so i went with standard wood.
The gun is awesome , the trigger is crisp, fits like a glove and functions flawlessly , i only have a few pics for now but i'll take some more next time out shooting :beer:



















This picture was taken before sun up , not at the club just a regular hand trap field , i couldn't wait to test it out.


----------

